# Ryusen Bontenunryu up on the site



## JBroida (Jun 21, 2017)

We are continuing to expand what we carry from ryusen... we just added a bunch of knives from the Bontenunryu series today. You guys might know these as they were one of the most popular ones ryusen did as OEM blades before they stopped doing OEM work entirely. Since they, they have made improvements with a number of areas, including fit and finish, which is pretty crazy nice now days. It also happens to be a vg-10 heat treatment i dont hate... they use magnestia salt baths for the HT process, which is very unique for echizen (and many other ares)... most people are using namari (molten lead), but i much prefer the way ryusen is doing it. Anyways, they are up on the site now:

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/bontenunryu


----------



## foody518 (Jun 21, 2017)

Awesome!!


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 23, 2017)

These are really sweet looking knives! From the looks of these, it seems Ryusen was the original supplier for the Konosuke Sakura line. I bought one of those for the looks and was pleasantly surprised that the performance was better than expected. These sound like a good performing alternative for somebody attracted to the look of a blingy damascus Shun. Sweet. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 23, 2017)

Sweet! These look like they are the Hattori HD/Marayushi or however you spell that as I remember Ryusen was the OEM. My honesuki has been so whittled down over the years maybe it's time for a replacement. These knives are good performers and etch really nicely too.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 23, 2017)

Jon, between these 2 blazen lines how do the steels compare when it comes to sharpening and edge retention?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 23, 2017)

between the two ryusen lines, the blazen is better for edge retention (by a noticeable bit), but a bit heavier feeling with a more pronounced distal taper. The bontenunryu is easier to sharpen (by a tiny bit), a bit less brittle, and slightly thinner at the spine.


----------



## preizzo (Jun 23, 2017)

Are these the one made by hattori San??


----------



## JBroida (Jun 23, 2017)

preizzo said:


> Are these the one made by hattori San??



these were never made by hattori-san... they were made for hattori by ryusen


----------



## preizzo (Jun 23, 2017)

Lol Tk you Jon!!


----------



## JBroida (Jun 23, 2017)

No prob


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey Jon, I didn't see honesuki or yo-deba on your site. At least the honesuki is pictured in the photograph above. Will those be available on your site at some point?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 23, 2017)

I didn't bring them in to start but I can if you want... let me know


----------

